# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЕ БАЗЫ ФОРЕКС / ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ / ЧАРДЖ

## Vavuchio

КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЕ БАЗЫ ФОРЕКС / ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ / ЧАРДЖ

Качественный траффик ИНВЕСТИЦИИ/ТОРГОВЛЯ/ФОРЕКС/КРИПТО
ГЕО - СНГ, Прибалтика, Европа ( анг/рус/коренние/ ), Великобритания, Арабские страны.

- Замена неликвида
- Скидки на объёмы / долгосрочной работе
- интеграция с вашей СРМ
- замена не дозвона ( по договоренности )


Максимально эффективно подберем базы под Вашу тематику и специфику работы

- базы чарджбек 

- выгрузка СРМ ( страны уточняйте )

- база инвесторов по крипто 

- регистрации в скам проектах

- под обучение форекс 

- под привлечение 

Замены и круглосуточное обслуживания касательно Вашего заказа

Телеграмм - @Vavucho

----------

